# Nuovo formato Champions: si torna al girone doppio?



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2020)

Secondo il Times, la UEFA ed L'ECA stanno discutendo per cambiare il formato della Champions dal 2024. L'idea è quella di fare 4 partite in più. E ci sarebbero due proposte: ripristinare il doppio girone (Il Milan vinse l'ultima Champions con quel formato nel 2003) oppure formare dei gruppi da sei squadre ciascuno.
Ci sarebbe già un accordo tra l'UEFA e l'ECA. Attualmente, le due squadre capaci di arrivare in fondo alla competizione disputano 13 incontri in totale (preliminari esclusi); con la nuova formula, ne giocherebbero 17.


----------



## sacchino (16 Gennaio 2020)

Se vuoi tanti soldi fai tante partite.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Times, la UEFA ed L'ECA stanno discutendo per cambiare il formato della Champions dal 2024. L'idea è quella di fare 4 partite in più. E ci sarebbero due proposte: ripristinare il doppio girone (Il Milan vinse l'ultima Champions con quel formato nel 2003) oppure formare dei gruppi da sei squadre ciascuno.
> Ci sarebbe già un accordo tra l'UEFA e l'ECA. Attualmente, le due squadre capaci di arrivare in fondo alla competizione disputano 13 incontri in totale (preliminari esclusi); con la nuova formula, ne giocherebbero 17.



solo x i soldi 
io comunque toglierei i preliminari se lo fanno..
ci sono squadre che vincono i campionati ma poi stanno fuori


----------



## pazzomania (16 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Times, la UEFA ed L'ECA stanno discutendo per cambiare il formato della Champions dal 2024. L'idea è quella di fare 4 partite in più. E ci sarebbero due proposte: ripristinare il doppio girone (Il Milan vinse l'ultima Champions con quel formato nel 2003) oppure formare dei gruppi da sei squadre ciascuno.
> Ci sarebbe già un accordo tra l'UEFA e l'ECA. Attualmente, le due squadre capaci di arrivare in fondo alla competizione disputano 13 incontri in totale (preliminari esclusi); con la nuova formula, ne giocherebbero 17.



Il Dio denaro.

Tra 10 anni si giocherà 3 volte alla settimana con rose di 30 giocatori.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il Dio denaro.
> 
> Tra 10 anni si giocherà 3 volte alla settimana con rose di 30 giocatori.



Si okay, però come venne detto non è una cosa nuova. Fino al 2003 c'erano un girone poi un altro girone quarti semifinali e finale..non a caso il Milan vinse quella Champions affrontando praticamente tutte le "top".. Real Madrid, Bayern, Ajax.. la stessa Rube arrivò in finale Giocando contro squadre importanti. In quel formato si arrivava giocando contro le forti..


----------



## pazzomania (16 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si okay, però come venne detto non è una cosa nuova. Fino al 2003 c'erano un girone poi un altro girone quarti semifinali e finale..non a caso il Milan vinse quella Champions affrontando praticamente tutte le "top".. Real Madrid, Bayern, Ajax.. la stessa Rube arrivò in finale Giocando contro squadre importanti. In quel formato si arrivava giocando contro le forti..



Si è vero. Ma poi si era giustamente tornati indietro.
Adesso ci riprovano, ma nelle loro teste la farebbero anche di 3 gironi la CL

Già ora la CL è depressiva, risultati scontatissimi.

Così sarà ancora peggio....


----------



## Solo (16 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il Dio denaro.
> 
> Tra 10 anni si giocherà 3 volte alla settimana con rose di 30 giocatori.


Secondo me invece accorceranno le partite... Due tempi da 30 minuti...


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Champions indimenticabile quella del 2003. 12 punti nel primo girone vincendo le prime 4, arando il bayern sia all'andata che al ritorno grazie a un super pippo ispiratissimo. Real Madrid nel secondo girone ma... eravamo di un livello superiore, passammo il girone con pirlo e seedorf infortunati e che tornarono in campo solo dalle semifinali... il resto è STORIA. Andrij sul dischetto... il Buffone sbaglia angolo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Times, la UEFA ed L'ECA stanno discutendo per cambiare il formato della Champions dal 2024. L'idea è quella di fare 4 partite in più. E ci sarebbero due proposte: ripristinare il doppio girone (Il Milan vinse l'ultima Champions con quel formato nel 2003) oppure formare dei gruppi da sei squadre ciascuno.
> Ci sarebbe già un accordo tra l'UEFA e l'ECA. Attualmente, le due squadre capaci di arrivare in fondo alla competizione disputano 13 incontri in totale (preliminari esclusi); con la nuova formula, ne giocherebbero 17.



Per me possono fare anche quattro gironi da otto squadre ciascuno con le prime quattro che passano all’eliminazione diretta (in questo caso avremmo 21 partite), l’importante è che riducano il numero di squadre che partecipano ai vari campionati.

Non se ne può più di campionati a 20 squadre, basta. E a maggior ragione con la CL da 17 partite il campionato dovrebbe tornare minimo a 18 squadre (a 16 come un tempo sarebbe perfetto).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è vero. Ma poi si era giustamente tornati indietro.
> Adesso ci riprovano, ma nelle loro teste la farebbero anche di 3 gironi la CL
> 
> Già ora la CL è depressiva, risultati scontatissimi.
> ...



È stata scontata negli ultimi anni col dominio di Real e Barca, ora vedremo.

P.s: perché dovrebbe essere peggio? Con la seconda fase a gironi si vedranno match interessanti già nella seconda fase, se non nella prima.

Se per risultati scontati intendi che non c’è più un PSV che arriva in finale, beh per quello bisogna ringraziare la sentenza Bosman, che di fatto ha reso impossibile alle squadre non facenti parte dei primo tre/quattro campionati maggiori di competere.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È stata scontata negli ultimi anni col dominio di Real e Barca, ora vedremo.
> 
> P.s: perché dovrebbe essere peggio? Con la seconda fase a gironi si vedranno match interessanti già nella seconda fase, se non nella prima.
> 
> Se per risultati scontati intendi che non c’è più un PSV che arriva in finale, beh per quello bisogna ringraziare la sentenza Bosman, che di fatto ha reso impossibile alle squadre non facenti parte dei primo tre/quattro campionati maggiori di competere.



Ma no, intendo partite che finiscono 4-5-6 a zero già nel girone eliminatorio.

Figurati con 2 gironi


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2020)

stesso errore che han fatto in serie A quando han messo 20 squadre. partite tristissime


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stesso errore che han fatto in serie A quando han messo 20 squadre. partite tristissime


Non capisco onestamente cosa stiamo aspettando per tornare a 18 in Italia... Boh.

Cambiare la distribuzione dei diritti televisivi per renderla più equa e tornare a 18 squadre son due cose che andrebbero fatte ieri, ma noi purtroppo siam prigionieri di una manica di babbei.


----------



## MassimoRE (17 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no, intendo partite che finiscono 4-5-6 a zero già nel girone eliminatorio.
> 
> Figurati con 2 gironi



Ma perché? Al limite c'è il rischio solo nel primo girone, ma nel secondo in cui si qualificano le migliori 16 perché mai dovrebbero esserci partite scontate?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2020)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Ma perché? Al limite c'è il rischio solo nel primo girone, ma nel secondo in cui si qualificano le migliori 16 perché mai dovrebbero esserci partite scontate?



Esatto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2020)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Ma perché? Al limite c'è il rischio solo nel primo girone, ma nel secondo in cui si qualificano le migliori 16 perché mai dovrebbero esserci partite scontate?



adesso ci sono 32 squadre. probabilmente vorranno allargare a 48 quindi per forza cala la qualità...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non capisco onestamente cosa stiamo aspettando per tornare a 18 in Italia... Boh.
> 
> Cambiare la distribuzione dei diritti televisivi per renderla più equa e tornare a 18 squadre son due cose che andrebbero fatte ieri, ma noi purtroppo siam prigionieri di una manica di babbei.



Penso che con la riforma della CL cambieranno anche i campionati, tornando minimo a 18. Non puoi aumentare le partite di Champions senza diminuire quelle di campionato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si okay, però come venne detto non è una cosa nuova. Fino al 2003 c'erano un girone poi un altro girone quarti semifinali e finale..non a caso il Milan vinse quella Champions affrontando praticamente tutte le "top".. Real Madrid, Bayern, Ajax.. la stessa Rube arrivò in finale Giocando contro squadre importanti. In quel formato si arrivava giocando contro le forti..



Ah beh, pure il 2007 con Bayern, United e Liverpool fu tutto meno che una passeggiata.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adesso ci sono 32 squadre. probabilmente vorranno allargare a 48 quindi per forza cala la qualità...



Ma infatti, non ci vuole poi molto a capire che è solo una mossa per papparsi piu' soldi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adesso ci sono 32 squadre. probabilmente vorranno allargare a 48 quindi per forza cala la qualità...



Mah, non è detto che allargheranno a 48, vedremo. La Champions a due gironi dei primi anni 2000 non era certo inferiore a questa, come qualità, per il resto vedremo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mah, non è detto che allargheranno a 48, vedremo. La Champions a due gironi dei primi anni 2000 non era certo inferiore a questa, come qualità, per il resto vedremo.



erano 32 squadre ma quelle dell'est avevano comunque parecchi preliminari da fare. adesso CREDO siano più agevolate se campioni. quindi in teoria era anche più competitiva


----------

